# nice reliance manly, ne



## bikedudeomaha (Sep 25, 2013)

http://omaha.craigslist.org/bik/4089940282.html
this bike was originally posted for $40.00.
I emailed him quick!
then I saw the edited version you see now.
still good price. its appx 50 miles from me


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 25, 2013)

Too good to be true!


----------



## Boris (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah, right.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Sep 25, 2013)

Agreed...don't get pulled in...or maybe add a zero or two! 




GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Too good to be true!


----------



## sqrly (Sep 25, 2013)

Says it is missing both pedals but yet there are pedals in the really nice calendar quality photograph.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 25, 2013)

yea, and only one photo?   bull....  
It was taken off this site.....   www.antiquemotorcycle.org


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2013)

bikedudeomaha said:


> http://omaha.craigslist.org/bik/4089940282.html
> this bike was originally posted for $40.00.
> I emailed him quick!
> then I saw the edited version you see now.
> still good price. its appx 50 miles from me




You should ask him if you could stop by tonight and see it in person and see what song and dance you get. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Sep 25, 2013)

*if you do not use do dilligance and follow up--*

then do not cry over spilt mil- things do come up cleap


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 25, 2013)

Boy, it must fun to toy with people and get them all excited. Just express yourself like a hay seed, being completely uninterested in the rare item your trying to sell and what a messy unsightly headache it is to have around and the valuable space it takes up that you need for something else of more value. Please help this poor person out!!!  
BUY IT$$$$ That's entertainment Folks.......................or maybe it's for real?? WOW!
It would be interested to see what reaction that person had if you made a fair offer $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ well over the amount listed. Very Interesting Motorcycle anyway! 
This is fact: I'm from Wisconsin, just north of Milwaukee and saw an ad in the local paper last fall in the advertising section for a 1922 -25 Indian "Prince" Motorcycle for $4995.00 ( under $5000.00 I remember ) It did turn out it later that it was fact and that it was the sellers, grandfathers motorcycle. So you never know. That Indian motorcycle was probably worth at least $15,000.00 - $20,000.00 +
Once in a while something does come up at a great deal.


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 25, 2013)

bricycle said:


> yea, and only one photo?   bull....
> It was taken off this site.....   www.antiquemotorcycle.org




Yup it was at the Oley Pa.  AMCA swap meet in 2009. No way it sold cheap at that swap, and the add says its been in his grandmas garage.......except of course when it was in PA in 2009...yuk yuk


----------



## videoranger (Sep 26, 2013)

I saw that listing and immediately flagged it.


----------



## vincev (Sep 26, 2013)

I smell a rat Oops, its Dave Marko.Sorry


----------

